# Anyone camp at Lake Berryessa?



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I was thinking of loading the car up on a Friday with camping gear, riding my bike to Berryessa from Folsom on Saturday, having my wife/dog drive the car up on Saturday to meet me, camp, then ride home Sunday. 

I know the routes up there, I've done Davis Double, Foxy's, Knoxville Double..

I'm just looking for feedback regarding car-camping up at Lake Berryessa. Any recommendation? Plug-in? Showers? Water? Store? Anything?

Probably Nov/Dec/Jan. 

Thanks.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not on Lake Berryessa, but several friends have given the campground at Lake Solano high marks. It is used by several bike tours. I know it has hot showers and a concession stand, though I don't know if either are open during the winter. Pardhesa's Store is a small market/gas station at the corner of 128 and Pleasants Valley Rd. You've passed it many times if you've ridden those routes. The campgrounds on Putah Creek going up the canyon look more appealing than camping on a reservoir, but I don't know which are available for tenters.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Do you know the name of the campground at Lake Solano? I was hoping to go a little longer than lake Solano though, only 50 miles from my house.......


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.co.solano.ca.us/SubSection/SubSection.asp?NavID=609

Here's a link to the campground. Just continue up the Dam and Cardiac for an out and back (or up to Moskowite Corner or Pope Valley or whatever). Or ride around Lake Solano or down Pleasants Valley and over Cantelow or whatever. Just in case you'd rather let someone else do the cooking, Steady Eddy's in Winters has excellent coffee and lunches and the Buckhorn is one of the best steak houses in the West.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

SadieKate said:
 

> http://www.co.solano.ca.us/SubSection/SubSection.asp?NavID=609
> 
> Here's a link to the campground. Just continue up the Dam and Cardiac for an out and back (or up to Moskowite Corner or Pope Valley or whatever). Or ride around Lake Solano or down Pleasants Valley and over Cantelow or whatever. Just in case you'd rather let someone else do the cooking, Steady Eddy's in Winters has excellent coffee and lunches and the Buckhorn is one of the best steak houses in the West.


The Putah Creek Cafe is owned by the same folks who own the Buckhorn-good breakfast/lunch spot.

If you want a longer ride, maybe try the Napa Valley for camping. My family has enjoyed this state park, but we haven't camped there.

http://ra2.reserveamerica.com/ca/Bo...dDetails.do?subTabIndex=0&agency=CA&parkId=11


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you know if those camp grounds are still open? I know that a lot of the state park campgrounds, like Mackaraker (fort bragg, and I'm sure I butchered the name) and Donner closed 9/16. Some other campgrounds are still open, I know Alpine Meadows campground in Truckee still is, but only till 10/15. If there's still car camping available year round, I'd love to know - my wife and I just recently started camping and love going.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

The campgrounds listed in my CA campground guide at Berryessa say open year-round. I think Putah Creek Campground (?) has the highest rating in my book (don't have it in front of me, I'll check it later). 

I'm not necessarily looking for the most-scenic, wonderful, etc. etc. Just a place to let the dog run free and snuggle in front of a fire and ride home the next day. A/C plug-in is always a fun way to car-camp in the winter....

We might just take a drive up there to scout out the campgrounds. We're both cold-weather folks so winter sounds just fine as long as the rains quiet down. 

Anyone camp up there on Berryessa?


----------



## tildenm (Sep 5, 2004)

I have. It is pretty nice, not too noisy. The place we stayed had a big site for us, and a good place for a fire. No showers, just outhouses. I'd go back again, though.


----------

